# Get a Google+ Username



## Tejas.Gupta (Jul 5, 2011)

Get a username/nickname or i should say a kind of url shortener only meant for Google+

Google Plus Nick



> Tom Anderson:
> I made mine before posting. (hehe) Somehow I don't think this is going to be needed too long. Someone pointed out a good shortcut that Google could make: on.google.com/myspacetom - for now, its : gplus.to/myspacetom ... or should Google acquire gplus.to for $45k?



Nice isn't it 

Check out mine *gplus.to/tejasgupta

get one for yourself too,it makes sharing your profile easy


----------



## KDroid (Jul 5, 2011)

nice Share!! Thanx a lot!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice..!!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks to OP. Now I have my own personalized Google Plus URL!! 
Join me at: *gplus.to/vineetk


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks a ton...I have gplus.to/gagan


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Added!
I think everyone should post their GPlus ID here. So that we can follow each other on G+.


----------



## amirajdhawan (Jul 5, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## mrintech (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing 

*gplus.to/mrintech


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jul 5, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> nice Share!! Thanx a lot!!





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!!





vineet369 said:


> Thanks to OP. Now I have my own personalized Google Plus URL!!
> Join me at: *gplus.to/vineetk






gagan007 said:


> thanks a ton...I have gplus.to/gagan






vineet369 said:


> ^^ Added!
> I think everyone should post their GPlus ID here. So that we can follow each other on G+.






amirajdhawan said:


> Cool!






mrintech said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> *gplus.to/mrintech




Nice to see i could help you


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks mine is *gplus.to/nikunj


----------



## RBX (Jul 6, 2011)

Woohoo, no one stole it *gplus.to/rbx


----------



## KDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

I have... *gplus.to/kunaldharamsi


----------



## mitraark (Jul 6, 2011)

gplus.to/mitraark

Although i would like for Google Plus to come up with this.


----------



## noob (Jul 6, 2011)

got mine  thanks
easy to share with friends now

www.gplus.to/aniljadhav


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Another social networking feature, and as if we didn't have enough already.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 7, 2011)

me to got gplus.to/utkarshmathur thnx


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got my G+ id and here's my url:- 

gplus.to/soumo


----------



## Anush (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 22, 2011)

mine is gplus.to/lovejeet


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 23, 2011)

atulhost said:


> Now just expecting a reply from Facebook for this as people think that Google has invented this new feature to compete with Facebook which is far ahead now.



facebook had this feature ages ago ! 

OP : thanks for the info 

gplus.to/harryneopotter


----------



## maxmk (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the share mine: *gplus.to/milindmk


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

haha.. sweet thanks bro.. here's mine *gplus.to/pkg


----------

